# I really think I'm coming to the end of this journey



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Suicide appears to be my only option.

Battled for over a year with no help from the NHS.

I have no energy left to fight. Cowardly? Probably.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

There's always another option -- if you're in imminent crisis I'd urge you to get in contact with one of the crisis lines we have listed -- if you prefer a degree of anonymity some of the services do allow email or text messages rather than a one to one phone call.

Forgive me as my memory fails me regularly with regards to who's doing which treatment -- are you currently undergoing treatment of any kind?

I'm presuming you're probably on a waiting list for a NHS psychologist?

Hope this post finds you well


----------



## Addora (Jun 23, 2016)

Remember that you are not alone, I too am fighting this for almost a year now, and there are times when the only thought that gives me comfort is to kill myself and end this once and for all, but we must fight the thought of suicide, we can't give up!

Sometimes I get mad and I refuse to surrender in front of this challenge that this stupid life decided that I have to bear and I decide to give myself another try, maybe there IS a light at the end of the tunnel.

JUST DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad. Is there any way you can seek private treatment? How is your support system (friends/family)?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I've removed off topic posts for the OPs benefit, if you feel like squabbling do it by PM or in another thread which I can then lock 

Helpful posts from this point onwards if you please


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

KJames please dont do anything silly....Please hang on in there....You will get relief from this awful condition....I promise!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

When eddy? I suffer 24/7


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

ASM, but what if you are simply scared of everything? What options do you have?


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Kjames, See the following links:

http://www.pods-online.org.uk/

and

http://www.pods-online.org.uk/index.php/information/articles

and especially:

http://www.pods-online.org.uk/index.php/information/articles/article-categories/gettinghelp-menu/66-where-can-i-go-for-help-with-dissociation-and-dissociative-identity-disorder


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

^^ These are excellent articles inferential... thanks for posting them. Only looked at a handful but I'm very impressed so far. I'll read more later...

Kjames.. here's an article from the above links which might help to put your mind at ease and take away some of the feelings of helplessness you're experiencing.

http://www.pods-online.org.uk/index.php/information/articles/article-categories/explaining-dissociation-menu/46-an-introduction-to-dissociation-and-dissociative-identity-disorder

If you look under the 'top articles' (top right), there's a link to 'where can I go for help.. another great article that's worth reading and may help you feel more at ease.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> The only option we have is to endure.


ASM is a plant


----------



## Hopefulchica (Jul 10, 2016)

KJames said:


> Suicide appears to be my only option.
> Battled for over a year with no help from the NHS.
> I have no energy left to fight. Cowardly? Probably.


I have been reading your posts for a while before I became a member of this website. I really hope you don't hurt yourself. I have those feelings too. We all do on this site. I hope you can overcome this, I honestly do. And I know you don't know me but I truly wish you the best in recovery.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Zed said:


> ASM is a plant


I really don't see the relevance of you insulting ASM on this thread. It's distasteful and useless. Plus ASM blocked you so he can't see your words anyway.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

People LOVE YOU


----------

